# WKORV: no more Heavenly Beds???



## sjlola (Jan 25, 2013)

I rarely post, but love trolling the posts and really like the regulars on this forum. My DH and I have owned both WKORV and WKORVN since they were each under construction and overall are very happy here and spend 2 weeks here each January. One of the selling poins we liked we're the Heavenly Beds (I won't get into the removal of the wonderful double shower heads; sigh). I used to say we slept better here than on our Tempurpedic back home, and purchased Heavenly Bed pillows for ourselves. We both noticed this trip that we're not sleeping well at all: tossing and turning all night. Did a bit of recon this am and discovered that all aspects of the bed, pillows, linens and mattress, are NOT Heavenly. We'll be emailing the manager of rooms and inquire at our owners' presentation later this week, but wanted to see if other owners here have noticed a decline in the quality of the beds/bedding as well. Other than that, it's been a great week; the whale activity is crazy!


----------



## PamMo (Jan 25, 2013)

We just returned from a wonderful stay at WKORVN in three different units, and didn't note any changes in bedding from our previous trips. We did comment on how yucky the bathrobes were, though. I like nice fluffy white bathrobes, and they were all well-worn, rough, and dingy grey. At the owner update, we were told how the resort has cut back on some of the plusher amenities to keep costs down. I know that some people don't like the "Heavenly" mattress, but we do, so I sure hope they don't change that! And as others have noted, I wish they had fitted bottom sheets. Ahhhhh.... to have such trivial things to complain about, eh? We had the most pleasant stay ever, and can't wait to return later this year.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 25, 2013)

I do not care about the bedding (or robes), and we have a very nice quality fitted sheet that we bring with us, and use as packing protection for luggage.  I do not care if they supply or not - because we are bringing our own anyway.

Back to the important mattress issue...
(shame on me wanting to sleep on a great mattress while on vacation... )

We also love the Heavenly Bed mattress (and one reason we own Westin SVO brand) - and if this report is correct - I think concerned owners of WKORV and WKORVN (or those many who plan to stay at WKORV/N) should contact the WKORV/N Hotel Managers and SVO Owner Services to express our concern with this issue  - at least for those concerned with this like we are. I would hate to show up ain Sept and find out the Heavenly mattresses have been replaced.

We have been successful with other issues (outsiders using resort...) - and think we can make a change here as well (perhaps?) if we together voice our concern.  Pehaps this was an isolated case, but it is worth investigating (IMO)

I plan to email, but can't recall new Hotel Manager name - anyone have it?
Also, plan to contact Suzanne Clarke.

Who is with me? To the mattresses!

PS - I am not taking the report of mattress/bedding change as fact - but willing to inquiry.


----------



## ragdoll (Jan 25, 2013)

*Love the Heavenly Bed!!!!*

We have always preferred to stay in any Westin because of their wonderful beds. I sure hope this news is just an unfounded rumor because it would certainly change the way we travel. Without the Heavenly Bed, Westin is just another hotel.


----------



## jarta (Jan 25, 2013)

> Who is with me? To the mattresses!



I had very nice nights at WDW the last 2.5 weeks.  But, because I did, I didn't tear apart the bedding looking for tags.

Sometimes this forum and your perspectives on it crack me up.  Thanks for the post.  :rofl:    Salty


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad I could oblige.

I can put up with the change of shower head (being one of those progressive, left-coast hippie-type enviromentalists, I can understand... ), but I draw the line at the mattresses.  We have too many heavenly memories on those to let it go - if you know what I mean 

I have a feeling SC will follow-up - she is very good at responding.


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 25, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> \
> Who is with me? To the mattresses!



Me!  

If you find they are replacing the heavenly bed, I will gladly voice my concern.  I LOVE the heavenly bed, and agree they set the Westin brand apart.  I plan on purchasing one for my house when I need a new mattress.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 25, 2013)

I expect Heavenly mattresses. 

And for what we pay, I expect fluffy white robes and new sheets, too.  We're paying $8000 per unit per month in MFs, excluding property taxes.  They shouldn't have to "cut back" on anything.


----------



## shade (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy cow, you all made me look at the mattress. It's a Simmons Beautyrest!! I still slept well. Thank God. The pillow top is a Starwood. Too much info.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2013)

Unreal! No more heavenly beds? This is the feather that broke the camels back. Or, as I prefer to say - der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt. 

It's time for a march on Westin HQ!


----------



## PamMo (Jan 25, 2013)

shade said:


> Holy cow, you all made me look at the mattress. It's a Simmons Beautyrest!! I still slept well. Thank God. The pillow top is a Starwood. Too much info.



Seriously??? I guess all the travel sights are wrong, too, as they are advertising the resort as having Westin's Signature Heavenly Beds! (As is the Starwood website.)


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 25, 2013)

PamMo said:


> Seriously??? I guess all the travel sights are wrong, too, as they are advertising the resort as having Westin's Signature Heavenly Beds! (As is the Starwood website.)



Excellent! False alarm. I always believe what I read on the Internet. In fact, it's just as reliable as what I learn from customer service agents at large companies. Good to know that others at WKORV who examine their beds must be wrong.  

I guess the march on SVN is on hold until more first hand info is obtained.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 25, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Who is with me? To the mattresses!



Hear, hear! The Westin Heavenly Beds are a huge perk for all of us Westin owners. And seeing as how we have some of the highest MF's in the industry, the least they can do is not mess with our Heavenly Beds! 

Where do I sign? I'm ready to march!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, but consider this:  If you "win" this will be a line item on next year's MF budget, plus installation, and 10% to Starwood management, and whatever else they can make stick!


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 25, 2013)

shade said:


> Holy cow, you all made me look at the mattress. It's a Simmons Beautyrest!! I still slept well. Thank God. The pillow top is a Starwood. Too much info.


The Heavenly at home is is made by Simmons.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't say you have my sympathies.  My husband and I dislike the Heavenly beds.  They are too hard.  Maybe they will change to something better.


----------



## djdavid79 (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/faq-bed.aspx

"The bed is manufactured by Simmons exclusively for Westin Hotels. It is composed of a 13"” no flip pillow top mattress, with one-of-a-kind motion separation technology and individually pocketed coils. The standard box spring unit is 8 ¾”. Each bed is sold as a mattress and box spring unit and is made exclusively for Westin Home Collection™."


----------



## jarta (Jan 25, 2013)

djdavid79 said:


> http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/faq-bed.aspx
> 
> "The bed is manufactured by Simmons exclusively for Westin Hotels. It is composed of a 13"” no flip pillow top mattress, with one-of-a-kind motion separation technology and individually pocketed coils. The standard box spring unit is 8 ¾”. Each bed is sold as a mattress and box spring unit and is made exclusively for Westin Home Collection™."



:rofl:  This is quite a thread.  Did people actually believe the Heavenly bed mattress and bedding was manufactured by Starwood in Frits' basement???  One minute the sky is falling and the next moment it isn't.  Inspector Clouseau stuff.  :rofl:   Salty


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 25, 2013)

No one who has paid attention ever thought that the Heavenly Bed was produced by Starwood.

This has come up often when discounts are given on this bed (e.g. thru Noordstrom).

I know 3 couples (non-Tuggers) who have bought the Heavenly bed (via Noordstrom) after sleeping on it is at our timeshares...

what drives your inner need to muck-rake? (perhaps there should be a thread for that? )

My desire is to make sure the Heavenly Bed stays at the Westin VOIs - and plan for action if it is the case - you know... it is something call being proactive and productive... (vs. obstructive...)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 25, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> OK, but consider this:  If you "win" this will be a line item on next year's MF budget, plus installation, and 10% to Starwood management, and whatever else they can make stick!



Win this?  These have already existed for years - and yes - I want my MFs going to keeping the bedding and mattresses up to this quality - many of us bought into Westin VOIs with the higher MFs with quality in mind - and one of the reasons we bought there.


----------



## grgs (Jan 25, 2013)

This has to be a brand standard.  I can't imagine they would do away with them.  I can imagine that the quality of the Westin Heavenly bed might go down, but I'd think that would be across the board.  Hmmm, do we need to compare hotel beds with the timeshare beds? This March, I'll be at the WKV followed by Westin La Paloma in Tucson.  If I remember, I'll take a peek under the sheets. 

Glorian


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 25, 2013)

grgs said:


> This has to be a brand standard.  I can't imagine they would do away with them.  I can imagine that they quality of the Westin Heavenly bed might go down, but I'd think that would be across the board.  Hmmm, do we need to compare hotel beds with the timeshare's.  This March, I'll be at the WKV followed by Westin La Paloma in Tucson.  If I remember, I'll take a peek under the sheets.
> 
> Glorian


My previous comment was because I noticed the ones at Lagunamar are 'Westin Heavenly bed at home by Simmons'

So maybe the standard is not the WHB but the WHBAH.


----------



## sjlola (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm glad my fellow Tugger WKORV owners are as outraged as we were. An update: I emailed the Assistant Director of Rooms, Mary Kim, at 9 this morning before we left our villa to go upcountry for the day. We just returned after 9 hours and we found a remade bed with EIGHT pillows on it. But wait, there's more: a voicemail from the housekeeping manager that went on for 3 minutes on how sorry she was and how she was sending a crew to our Villa to REPLACE THE BED! Yes, folks; our entire box spring, mattress, sheets and pillows were replaced. She said she was 'shocked' our villa had a non-Heavenly branded mattress (ours was a standard Simmons Beautyrest). Haven't slept on it yet, but will post tomorrow. In addition to the bed replacement, they brought about 100 new towels into the bathroom, re-cleaned our villa 3 days after our last 'tidy' including emptying the dishwasher. So far, vert impressed. Owners, check your mattress next time you check in. The resort website is still making a big deal about Heavenly Beds as a villa amenity.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 26, 2013)

sjlola said:


> I'm glad my fellow Tugger WKORV owners are as outraged as we were. An update: I emailed the Assistant Director of Rooms, Mary Kim, at 9 this morning before we left our villa to go upcountry for the day. We just returned after 9 hours and we found a remade bed with EIGHT pillows on it. But wait, there's more: a voicemail from the housekeeping manager that went on for 3 minutes on how sorry she was and how she was sending a crew to our Villa to REPLACE THE BED! Yes, folks; our entire box spring, mattress, sheets and pillows were replaced. She said she was 'shocked' our villa had a non-Heavenly branded mattress (ours was a standard Simmons Beautyrest). Haven't slept on it yet, but will post tomorrow. In addition to the bed replacement, they brought about 100 new towels into the bathroom, re-cleaned our villa 3 days after our last 'tidy' including emptying the dishwasher. So far, vert impressed. Owners, check your mattress next time you check in. The resort website is still making a big deal about Heavenly Beds as a villa amenity.



Wow. Nice response by the resort. 

But...this just begs the question: why did they have any other type of bed anywhere on the property? Please do ask.


----------



## sjlola (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, believe me; this thread isn't done yet. We plan on posting after a full inquiry as to how poser beds made their way to the resort!


----------



## jarta (Jan 26, 2013)

grgs said:


> This has to be a brand standard.  I can't imagine they would do away with them.  I can imagine that the quality of the Westin Heavenly bed might go down, but I'd think that would be across the board.  Hmmm, do we need to compare hotel beds with the timeshare's.  This March, I'll be at the WKV followed by Westin La Paloma in Tucson.  If I remember, I'll take a peek under the sheets.
> 
> Glorian



Glorian,   ...   You're right.  The Heavenly bed is a "brand standard" and an extremely valuable advertising asset for Starwood.  Why would Starwood (or any huge, branded corporation) so easily tamper with its brand?

Changing out an entire bed and bedding when a 5 Star Elite guest complains about a mattress is, to my way of thinking, a "the customer is always right" service and not an admission that a Heavenly bed was not in the room.

Having said all that, there could have been a change in the amount of time a Heavenly mattress will be kept in service before being retired.  Maybe with timeshares, the estimated useful life has been extended as a way to hold down MFs.  (Or, maybe the immediate prior guests just used the removed mattress too vigorously for vacation exercise!  )  

So, Inspector Clouseau, there is still a need for further investigation by you in AZ.  Don't wear out the mattress with your testing!     Salty


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2013)

25 months ago I check into a Wyndham resort which had been totally RE-DONE 2 years 9 months earlier. 

First the 30" round table (but not the 4 chairs) had disappear - after year 1.
Then the coffee table (a 3' square monster weighing at least 100lbs) was replaced - year 2.
Next it was the sofa(bed) was now replaced - year 3.

Okay, I know things break, but the round tables were SOLD to another Wyndham in the area (as tables for their sales staff).

The coffee tables size and weight became an issue for the cleaning staff - too heavy and big. BAD choice by the designers. But the HOA still had to pay the expense.

NOW the SOFAs? Down to the Front Desk the next AM, asking WHO picked these new sofas and WHY were we (the owners) replacing the sofas after less than 3 years? The resort manager looked at me and said, "504?" Duh, Yes, as that was my unit number. Seems that unit's sofa HAD to be replaced due to damage IMMEDIATELY and resort manager & maintenance manager went to a local furniture store to replace sofabed. It was as close to size needed, style, sofabed, but NOT color - brown verses old blue. Yes, the resort charged the credit card of the occupant for the new sofa.

As that is a fixed deeded week, I have sat on that sofa 3 visits now - and one of my visitors this year (staying in another unit) - said, "Wow, you got a new sofa. Why didn't I get a new one? Mine needs to be replaced, too." All I said was, "Long story but resort is not replacing the furniture yet".

Might be a story as simple as DAMAGED BED needed replacement NOW.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 26, 2013)

Death to the poser beds!


----------



## jarta (Jan 26, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Death to the poser beds!



Are the poseur (not poser) beds the Simmons-Beautyrest ones with the pillow tops that fit the Nordstrom's ad or has anyone found a Tempurpedic or Serta or other brand?

BTW, a link for our Inspector Clouseaus.  Beautyrest is the highest grade mattress Simmons makes.  But, there are different levels of Beautyrest mattresses. Make sure you find out what Simmons Beautyrest tag/label is on the mattress.

http://www.beautyrest.com/beds

Also, bring a ruler!  The box spring is exactly 8 1/4" thick.  And, it might take some disassembling of the mattress to find out if the "one-of-a-kind motion separation technology and individually pocketed coils" are there.  But, please be careful to put the mattress back together!     Salty


----------



## jasonb (Jan 26, 2013)

Now if we could only convince them that a flat sheet (that does not wrap around the bottom of the mattress) vs a full fitted sheet it also part of what makes the bed 'heavenly'.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 26, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> My previous comment was because I noticed the ones at Lagunamar are 'Westin Heavenly bed at home by Simmons'.



Mebbeeso, but the sheets and pillowcases on our bed were a bit on the stiff side...not what I would call "heavenly bed" quality. I don't think we had a pillow-top mattress either, but I did not tear the bedding apart to inspect it. The bed was comfortable, though. (We just got back last night from our annual 13 enjoyable days at Laguanmar.)

By the way, If you have not yet dined at El Fish Fritanga or at La Habichuela downtown, you ought to give them a try.

Did Westin Lagunamar ever have heavenly beds? I don't recall any in the last 3 years. We were there last year when they were replacing mattresses in all the rooms in building 5, including ours. I never saw a pillow-top mattress in the bunch.

Hasta luego,  --bp


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 26, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> This has come up often when discounts are given on this bed (e.g. thru Noordstrom).
> 
> I know 3 couples (non-Tuggers) who have bought the Heavenly bed (via Noordstrom) after sleeping on it is at our timeshares...



I didn't realize Nordstrom sold Heavenly Beds.  (We don't have one near us.)  Both the price of the bed and the shipping fees were less than the Westin at Home online ordering.


----------



## sjlola (Jan 27, 2013)

*Update on replaced bedding; still cutting corners*

The new mattress and box spring are Simmons Beautyrest but there's a paper tag that says 'HVNLY' on one side. Comparing the look of the pillow top and looks of the mattress to the Westin Heavenly Bed website, it appears to match. Ok, looks good, right? But wait, the plot thickens. The linens are Sobel/Westex, no thread count listed (Heavenly Bed linens are  advertised as 300 thread count). The down pillows have no label, but the covers feel like my Heavenly Bed pillows we purchased for ourselves at home. Some of the polyester pillows have no label and match the down, so may be Heavenly Bed, bu the other pillows are labeled as 'Downlite Hospitality Division'.

Verdict so far? (insert annoying horn sound) no dice. This isn't a Heavenly Bed. Will be asking pointed questions Monday at our owner's update. I do appreciate the management response, but I'm certain it was more of an 'oh, crap; a pissed off 5*; do something flashy quickly' rather than an opportunity for the assistant director of rooms to fix a big problem. Hey, the beds sure look nice when you walk into the room, right?


----------



## jarta (Jan 27, 2013)

sjlola said:


> The new mattress and box spring are Simmons Beautyrest but there's a paper tag that says 'HVNLY' on one side. Comparing the look of the pillow top and looks of the mattress to the Westin Heavenly Bed website, it appears to match. Ok, looks good, right? But wait, the plot thickens. The linens are Sobel/Westex, no thread count listed (Heavenly Bed linens are  advertised as 300 thread count). The down pillows have no label, but the covers feel like my Heavenly Bed pillows we purchased for ourselves at home. Some of the polyester pillows have no label and match the down, so may be Heavenly Bed, bu the other pillows are labeled as 'Downlite Hospitality Division'.
> 
> Verdict so far? (insert annoying horn sound) no dice. This isn't a Heavenly Bed. Will be asking pointed questions Monday at our owner's update. I do appreciate the management response, but I'm certain it was more of an 'oh, crap; a pissed off 5*; do something flashy quickly' rather than an opportunity for the assistant director of rooms to fix a big problem. Hey, the beds sure look nice when you walk into the room, right?



So, Clouseau:

The mattress has a "HVNLY" on the back of the Simmons Beautyrest tag. 

Sobel/Westex makes the linens (  http://www.sobelwestex.com/storefrontB2CWEB/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=4916) and the fact that the thread count is not listed bothers you?  Do you consider 250-300 a truly luxury thread count?  I don't.

But, the standard Heavenly bed linens sold by Westin are 250 thread count.  http://www.westin-hotelsathome.com/faq-bed.aspx  No manufacturer is specified.  There are upgraded linens with 300 and 600 thread counts available, though.

(BTW, seems like Sobel/Westex has a "5 Star" robe exactly like the robes Starwood uses in the timeshares on its site:   http://www.sobelwestex.com/storefrontB2CWEB/browse.do?action=refresh_browse&ctg_id=5265.)

The down pillows feel like the Heavenly ones you have at home.

Some of the non-down pillows match the Heavenly ones.  The others have a "Downlite Hospitality Division" tag.  I can't vouch for the authenticity of the non-down pillows because the Westin web site doesn't disclose the maker of the non-down pillows.  

But, Downlite Hospitality is trademarked by this custom, wholesale-only manufacturer.  (Is the tag on the 14" X 36" boudoir pillow?  "We are a custom manufacturer, tailoring products and services to each hotelier’s needs."):

http://www.a1textiles.com/downlite.html

Your conclusion (so far), Clouseau:  "still cutting corners ... This isn't a Heavenly Bed."  Sure looks like you've got one to me!   Salty


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 27, 2013)

I think that this is a clear cut case for CSI:Maui.  

Too bad mattresses don't have DNA!


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 27, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Too bad mattresses don't have DNA!



They probably have lots of DNA , but we don't want to go there...


----------



## fasha39 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was in the mattress business at Simmons way back in the 90's and we had the chance to secure the Heavenly Bed - we lost the bid to Sealy.  Sealy was the manufacturer for several years until Simmons successfully secured sourcing the Heavenly Bed.  I wasn't there when they got it but the Simmons Heavenly is completely different from the Sealy - in the 90's Simmons Beautyrest was the only independent pocket coil on the market, Sealy used a inner-coil where all the coils were attached at the top and bottom of the coil.  If you remember the bowling ball mattress commercials with Richard Simmons - that is the Beautyrest in action, traditional inner-coil mattress are like a trampoline where everything moves together.  So when Simmons got the business it was a totally different product/sleep compared to the Sealy.  I'd also bet that the spec for the Heavenly Bed has changed over the years as there have been several advancements in foam technology etc.

I should also add that depending on the country the Heavenly Bed may be made by Sealy or other manufacturers.


----------



## jarta (Jan 27, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I think that this is a clear cut case for CSI:Maui.
> 
> Too bad mattresses don't have DNA!



I disagree!  The next step should be counting the threads!

[IMGR]http://www.qlineorientalist.com/IranRises/wp-content/plugins/2009/07/peter_sellers_inspector_clouseau_pi3.jpg[/IMGR]

Salty


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> They probably have lots of DNA , but we don't want to go there...



At this rate I'm going to start bringing my own sheets like David! :ignore:


----------



## jarta (Jan 27, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> At this rate I'm going to start bringing my own sheets like David! :ignore:



The Clouseau magnifying glass might also be helpful in locating traces of the DNA.     Salty


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 27, 2013)

jarta said:


> The Clouseau magnifying glass might also be helpful in locating traces of the DNA.     Salty



In these modern times, I think Clouseau would need more than misunderstood English and a magnifying glass. Something like this might help, tho:

http://www.blacklight.com/items/UVPUVG4

(Perhaps we should recommend this be added to the TUG Essentials Timeshare Health & Safety Kit).


----------



## PamMo (Jan 27, 2013)

41 42 posts on our timeshare's mattresses and linens, after a single post about a possible switch? :hysterical:  It just goes to show there is great brand loyalty and sense of humor in this group!


----------



## Pmuppet (Jan 27, 2013)

I find it comical that Starwood would try to switch the beds.  Yes, they cost a bit more than a standard bed, but the cost is marginal.  Think about it this way.

The beds get slept on probably 325 days a year (probably only 90% occupancy rate, if that).  I suspect these beds last five years on average with two beds per room.

If I can buy a Stearns and Foster luxury pillow top king from Costco for $1300, Starwood can surely negotiate their heavenly bed line with Simmons to $1000 or less.  So, there cost every five years is $2000 which breaks out to $400/year.  ($2000/5 years).

It just makes you wonder where the $2500 annual MF's go because $400 split 52 ways is less than $8 a owner.  Because taxes are only a tiny fraction of those dues.


----------



## siesta (Jan 27, 2013)

Next they will replace the Heavenly baths with one of those bathwraps I keep seing on infomercials.


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 27, 2013)

YYJMSP said:


> They probably have lots of DNA , but we don't want to go there...





Ken555 said:


> In these modern times, I think Clouseau would need more than misunderstood English and a magnifying glass. Something like this might help, tho:
> 
> http://www.blacklight.com/items/UVPUVG4
> 
> (Perhaps we should recommend this be added to the TUG Essentials Timeshare Health & Safety Kit).



:rofl:
I was laughing so much at these two posts, because I thought the EXACT same thing when I read the post about mattresses not having DNA.   I guess I'll just have to say that great minds think alike.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 28, 2013)

sjlola said:


> The new mattress and box spring are Simmons Beautyrest but there's a paper tag that says 'HVNLY' on one side. Comparing the look of the pillow top and looks of the mattress to the Westin Heavenly Bed website, it appears to match. Ok, looks good, right? But wait, the plot thickens. The linens are Sobel/Westex, no thread count listed (Heavenly Bed linens are  advertised as 300 thread count). The down pillows have no label, but the covers feel like my Heavenly Bed pillows we purchased for ourselves at home. Some of the polyester pillows have no label and match the down, so may be Heavenly Bed, bu the other pillows are labeled as 'Downlite Hospitality Division'.
> 
> Verdict so far? (insert annoying horn sound) no dice. This isn't a Heavenly Bed. Will be asking pointed questions Monday at our owner's update. I do appreciate the management response, but I'm certain it was more of an 'oh, crap; a pissed off 5*; do something flashy quickly' rather than an opportunity for the assistant director of rooms to fix a big problem. Hey, the beds sure look nice when you walk into the room, right?



Thanks for the follow-up, and will be interested in the resolve on this.  btw, it should not be a paper tag that states it is a Heavenly - this should be on a hard plastic emblem at the bottom of the bed.

I love this thread, because similar to the non-guest resort usage - it shows that if those concerned Tuggers band together we can 'help' with the decision-making process at WKORV (and other resorts - see: WSJ)

btw - it is Robin who is OCD about the bedding and most importantly the fitted bottom sheet as she can't stand them to bunch-up.  I now totally support her on this (I use to kid her about it) because it does make a difference since we behave like newlyweds on vacation. .

As mentioned previously, we bring a lone fitted King sheet of very high quality (very smooth cotton {Egyptian I think), thread count (>600), with deep pockets).  You can find these often at Linen shops on sale at a deep discount (as they are not cheap) since they often come w/o a matching flat sheet.  We only use this for our SVO visits (and even SPG) as we own a CA King at home.  They are silky smooth and very light, and do not take up any room in the luggage.  We remove them for the mid-week tidy as we do not want them mistakenly taken by House-keeping (if they do come in)

We now strip down the bedding and not only remake the bed (her job), but also check for bed bugs (my job) as it seems like a good idea now-a-days. For every Westin visit the mattresses have always hard a hard label stating it is a 'Heavenly' mattress - and no evidence of bed bugs (knock on wood).

Sorry, I do not pay attention to the other bedding.

Re: DNA - I wouldn't want to know - I can't imaging what would light up under a UV lamp.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 28, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> since we behave like newlyweds on vacation



Ok, so we've now identified the DNA...


----------



## capjak (Jan 28, 2013)

I am at wkorv north the bed has a plastic tag that has heavenly bed 

Printed on it


----------



## tlpnet (Jan 28, 2013)

Checked into North yesterday.  The mattress is stamped Heavenly just like the one at home.  I fell asleep counting the threads...


----------



## sjlola (Jan 28, 2013)

No plastic 'Heavenly Bed' tag on our mattress and it's hard as a rock to boot. Never had this problem before; we always loved the beds and slept great. Some might say I'm being a bit picky, but as a 5* owner, we have paid handsome Eli for our units and feel entitled to get what they're advertising as a villa/brand feature!

Btw, on an inventory note: OF North sold out, very little inventory left for either property. They're pushing Princeville...


----------

